# Bottle Sale



## Scott B (Nov 17, 2009)

If you live near Spokane Washington there is a sale on wine bottles.



<DIV =txt_med_b>Used Equipment &gt; For Sale &gt; Wine Bottle Blow out sale

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med width="28%">*Location:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>Fife, WA USA</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Listing Date:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>11/16/2009</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=10>




</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>*Details*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=5>



</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Title:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>Wine Bottle Blow out sale</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Quantity:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>Various</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med>*Price:*</TD>
<TD =txt_med>$6</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>*Comments:*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med align=left colSpan=2>Making room for 2010's bottle supply. We are currently blowing these bottles out:

2500 Cases of Standard Claret in Dark Green
800 Cases of Tall Claret Dark Green
2500 Cases of Flint Clarets

All priced FOB warehouse, FULL PALLET QUANTITIES, full truckload discounts available. Call 509-989-3359 for more details.</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 height=10>



</TD></TR>
<TR height=25>
<TD =txt_med vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Contact Information:*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =txt_med colSpan=2>Name: Bill Davis
Company: $6.50
Email: 


Phone: 5099893359 </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2009)

I doubt that few home winemakers will have the need for 12-1500 bottles even at that price. I did buy a full pallet this year, but they were under $6 per case for what I got and were semi-local.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 17, 2009)

Just passing on information i thought would help someone out there that was thinking of starting a winery.


Wow, under $6 for a case. Sounds good. I am always looking for deals like that around here.


----------



## Big Ike (Nov 17, 2009)

appleman said:


> I doubt that few home winemakers will have the need for 12-1500 bottles even at that price.



Probably not, but we can dream! 

I'm still hung up on the 500 bottle inventory target.


----------

